# Vom Haus Ming



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.vomhausming.com/

Why is this famous kennels's website in Chinese??
Have they relocated?
Inox was a famous dog in Europe.
Can anyone translate Chinese.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

cause the owner is of Chinese Descent and lives in NL.

Haus MING should of been a clue...


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> cause the owner is of Chinese Descent and lives in NL.
> 
> Haus MING should of been a clue...



:-\" :wink:


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Google Chrome will translate the pages for you. Here's a page from the site, looks like they returned to China:



> About Me
> Let me introduce myself. My name is Ma China, was born in the Netherlands. My father - Ma Ping Lu, China Zhejiang, my mother is Dutch . This is perhaps one of the reasons why I destined to China!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.working-dog.eu/hundefuehrer-details/54428/Ming-Ma

Possibly...


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Or maybe not, Lol. Google chrome translates it though.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

I suppose he has contacts in Asia. Anyone know if he is exporting?
The economy in Europe is getting from bad to worse. 
It would be worth a fair penny if he can tap the Asian market.
Wonder if any rich Chinese wants to buy my dogs


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James, have you tried contacting this breeder directly? Should be able to answer any question you might have about him.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Ma MIng is a really nice guy and good breeder. his english is good,contact him direct and ask him.he is real open about his breed.


----------

